# Source for mosaic pins



## TimR (Nov 25, 2013)

I've picked up some knife kits at Woodcraft to try my hand at it. I don't like the screws they provide to pin the scales, and would like to get some 3/16" mosaic pins. 
Any suggestions on popular source of the mosaic pins? From what I can tell...there are alot of sources, but want decent quality without any surprises.
Thanks!


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 25, 2013)

Jantz supply is where I got mine.


----------



## TimR (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks Mike. Ironically...after searching thru various sites, the one I had left open was Jantz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Nov 26, 2013)

...or you can try to make your own mosaic pins.


----------



## TimR (Dec 8, 2013)

Well Tomislav, I thank you for saying I should try making my own. I found a local hardware store with a nice selection of rod/tube/wire in stainless/brass/aluminum. I used my vacuum chamber to draw epoxy into two pieces with a nice combo of shapes/metal...would have been nice to followup with a pressure pot to force the residual bubbles a bit smaller. May be ok anyway. I'll see tomorrow how they look after curing overnight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 9, 2013)

Thats great. The only thing you need to worry is that they are completely filled, so the metal stays in place when sanded. You will see what i meant when you start sanding. 
The epoxy needs to be very hard. Use slow 24 h drying epoxy. You can add some food color in powder, very small amount.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

